# NABBA BRITAIN 2010



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

I would just like to say a big thanks to all the athletes who took part in this years finals for putting on an excellent show. The standard was fantastic with some amazing bodies. I thought the judges were spot on with the difficult job in hand, until the class 1, now no disrespect to the guy who won, as he was good, but the 2nd and third should have been before him as they in my opinion were in better condition, what does anyone else think, or is it just me??


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

who won class 1...

steve


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Rob Reinaldo i think his name was


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Not sure of his name mate, he was a good size but not as defined as others. Think he was representing the Midlands.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It was Rob Renaldo yeah, good show really had a good day.


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

Well done Rob!!


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)

Well done Rob..fellow Peterborough (via Portugal) lad


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL! I just finished reading June,s Muscular Development, and the last page is Lee priest's The Last Writes.

This month titled Eye of the Beholder! where Lee writes about Judges decisions and what our opinions are about them a lot of it dealt with 1st and 2nd place at this years Arnold classic between Kai and Phil. I think the 2nd to last paragraph says it all r.e. this thread.

It reads..........Bodybuilding is so hard to judge and be completely fair about. The men and women who show up for a show don't just compete against each other. They also have to compete for the opinion of each judge and convince them that their physique is the one that's best. And, they have to deal with those friggin' armchair judges posting away madly and declaring their opinion to be the valid one.

That's 1 paragraph out of 4 or 5 and I don't know anyone's credentials as a judge who come on UK muscle, But I know Rob, and seeing him compete (win or lose) got me into this sport which I love. I was at the NABBA Midlands and saw Rob take the Overall and come 3rd in the Pro am where a guy from my old gym came 1st.

And what Lee priest is saying is it's down to the Judges on the day, in which I agree.

My other thought is this.

A pic was posted by the 2nd place the guy who I beat in my 1st ever comp, last June, saying that he felt he won, and what followed was comments from all and sundry slating my physique, a pic which only he was posing in and I was relaxed after getting my trophy. Nobody knew that i was a member here and would read the thread and get a little discouraged. Until that is, when I commented and put up around 10 pics of the line up, then a bit of back tracking followed.

Can,t wait for the pics to come now!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> So Rob Reinaldo wont do anything in the UKBFF but wins the Nabba Class 1?
> 
> NABBA is much weaker than the UKBFF


He won the inters over 80's at the ukbff finals in 08 but was disqualified

So has done stuff in the UKBFF but has been punished for cheating which is fair enough


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

massivemonster is that your view after watching the 150 competitors yesterday, and what do other people think.

Dave titterton didnt do overly well with ukbff but then got his contest prep right and won Nabba brits last year in good style. Im not saying nabba is better or worse than ukbff but i think thats a harsh statement the day after 150 guys and girls bust a gut to get on stage.


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Also did the super heavies in the ukbff in 2009.

Not that it has anything to do with winning yesterday or last month or in the usa earlier this year but in 2008 he qualified for the inters, which was correct at the time, in another fed he was asked to do another class and placed. Having not placed in a Brit final with Ukbff he was classed has the inter he was, but checked on the day! and was told to do what he had qualified for! along with another competitor. After winning and the moral question being raised on the forums causing numerous comments the fed stripped him.


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

the dragon, perhaps what massive is trying to say is theres more politics in the ukbff!


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)

Why does every post end in an arguement?

What happened to a simple well done to all those that took part...yes we all have views, but the judges have made their choices and belittling the acheivement of one person or another on a message board is not going to change that

People choose to compete in a Federation for their own personal reasons, why does one have to be better than the other..it isn't, what is right for one person might not be the same for another!

Surely anyone from ANY federation that has the b*lls to step foot on stage deserves respect


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

fitpics said:


> Why does every post end in an arguement?
> 
> What happened to a simple well done to all those that took part...yes we all have views, but the judges have made their choices and belittling the acheivement of one person or another on a message board is not going to change that
> 
> ...


Fantastic post.

We are too few and too much of a minority to be slicing up the pie like this, bb'ers should stick together.

IMO


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

fitpics said:


> Why does every post end in an arguement?
> 
> What happened to a simple well done to all those that took part...yes we all have views, but the judges have made their choices and belittling the acheivement of one person or another on a message board is not going to change that
> 
> ...


Hell yeah!

I only do UKBFF lol.


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

totally agree fitpics, just thought it was a harsh comment from massivemonster 1 day after all those guys and girls bust a gut, just dont think its needed.


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

dutch theres no sentiment in what i said just loads of respect, and by the look of other posts he did do ok with ukbff.


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

So Rob Reinaldo wont do anything in the UKBFF but wins the Nabba Class 1?

Confused!

because Rob was at the last British and will possibly be at a UKBFF this year!

So explain ' WON'T '


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

forgot to mention full results are up in the other post headed any brits news


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)

I know where you are coming from DS...but the discussion and usually slagging off (whether meaning to come across as that or not) always has a personal slant to it...someone who has trained his ba**s off sacrificed all that goes into competing only to read a message board with people posting their views on how his/her placings were a joke...there are too many subjects that I freely give my views on but subjects like this I personally stay well clear of (not that I have a clue what I am on about anyway lol)


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

We'll see Scott! then I expect a pm from you lol. but my point still stands.... he did the last brits!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

To be honest i watch the Nabba, ukfbb and bnbf shows. I think all the athletes deserve the same respect, ok there are different classes of athletes the same as any sport but everyone who gets up on that stage have all dieted, trained, etc for months so they all deserve the same resect imo, the ones who got a chip on their shoulders and think they are better than everyone else are the one who dont deserve it


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

big silver back said:


> To be honest i watch the Nabba, ukfbb and bnbf shows. I think all the athletes deserve the same respect, ok there are different classes of athletes the same as any sport but everyone who gets up on that stage have all dieted, trained, etc for months so they all deserve the same resect imo, the ones who got a chip on their shoulders and think they are better than everyone else are the one who dont deserve it


nice post butty,totally agree with that.

no wait a minute just seen you mentioned bnbf /weeman coughs up hairball.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

lol no seriously tho i totally agree with this,the athletes all have to go to their own dark places and battle their demons,they all deserve equal respect.


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Totally agree ive never went as far as the stage yet (and prob never will) BUT anybody that gets up there is a winner weather they are first or last they should still get the same respect ,as they have all went through the same journey to get ther (more or less)...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

im in middle of posting photos from the show over on my site..and theres some in this section too..

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Massive can I ask where you came when you competed with NABBA compared to the UKBFF

what has to be realised Is that when you compete in NABBA you compete against guys ur height so pretty much equal at the British level but in the ukbff date tinerton was competing against guys the same weight but maybe 3-4inches shorter which makes a big difference no federation is easy if you think that then your a fukcing tool or better still do a fukcing diet and get up there yourselfs....

In my opinion differnt physiques suit different Feds look at barnyard he did not do much in NABBA but in the UKBFF has cnstantly been top 3 so does that mean UKBFF is easier?

As for Rob he did the UKBFF and was stripped for competing in a class he was not entitled to compete in as he was not a first timer he has then gone on and held his own in the heavies so I don't see why guys are saying that he did it because he could not handle the UKBFF get a grip will you....


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

The dragon said:


> My other thought is this.
> 
> A pic was posted by the 2nd place the guy who I beat in my 1st ever comp, last June, saying that he felt he won, and what followed was comments from all and sundry slating my physique, a pic which only he was posing in and I was relaxed after getting my trophy. Nobody knew that i was a member here and would read the thread and get a little discouraged. Until that is, when I commented and put up around 10 pics of the line up, then a bit of back tracking followed.
> 
> Can,t wait for the pics to come now!


hey rob, think u got that bit wrong there mate, i never said i thought i beat u once, think you should re read it, i was asking opinions on my showing and other peoples comments said i should have won not mine.

i said u beat me fair and square, and i was very happy with second.

a bit bitchy this comepeting isint it... :thumbdown: :cursing:


----------



## YORKY (Aug 29, 2008)

DAVE T WOULD HAVE PLACED ALOT BETTER WITH UKBBF.HE LOOKED FAR BETTER LAST YEAR WHEN WINNING BRITAIN


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

YORKY said:


> DAVE T WOULD HAVE PLACED ALOT BETTER WITH UKBBF.HE LOOKED FAR BETTER LAST YEAR WHEN WINNING BRITAIN


Pscarb makes an excellent point here ..... NABBA suits some physiques and UKBFF suits others

the height class suits my physique so i compete with NABBA , The top guys at the finals have superb physiques regardless of fed ...it seems a pointless argument arguing one fed being easier than another ..getting up on stage takes a lot and by the time u get to the final ur being compared to the top guys ...what criteria u choose to be judged by is your choice

As far as NABBA are concerned they have always treated me really well and been really helpful and friendly .. im not a big name with NABBA yet from what i see they treat all athletes with respect and this is also a factor for me in why i choose to compete with them


----------



## nearlyasenior (May 23, 2010)

there is politics in both ukbff and nabba. it does matter 'who u are'. i was at the nabba n.e at batley. the class 1 guys came out. stu garrington came into the show way off his usual fantastic standard. but he got an invite because of his name and standing in nabba circles. i didnt go to southport to watch but an earlier post says the class 1 winner shouldnt of won bcause the 2nd and 3rd were in better condition. so.......is it bodybuilding or who can getted most shredded.???? just cause a person is leanest doesnt mean other competitors are unconditioned. anyway......lets just accept things and enjoy the sport and 'mostly' good humoured banter.


----------



## nearlyasenior (May 23, 2010)

i think the biggest difference between the federations is that the nabba look...in my opinion...is a more asthetic look. the ukbff guy are more monstrous but often less pleasing to somebody like myself who likes the athletic elegant bodybuilders shape. plus...i thought the judges were marking down extended guts...is this true..???


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Nick,

My point was that due to your initial post ( which a paragraph is pasted below ) alot of armchair judges came on to give their opinions, based on 1 pic.

Those that were there said they thought the judgment fair but were ignored.

My next points were how I felt after busting my **** and the retractions upon other pics being posted.

"It was slightly controversol as a few judges had me 1st but i think cos i was placed on the end maybe the judges at the other end couldnt get a look, as i was handed my trophy the said "i thought you had 1st mate" never mind, it was excellent and ive set my sights now on my next show."

It wasn't about the Anglian mate, more about how 1 post can cause a bit of Controversy!

When all said and done I'm glad it happened because it made me train harder in my 2nd year. So in a way you inspired me through year 1 with your journal on MT ( like I told you on the day in question ) and your thread fired me up for year 2 lol.

sorry for any misunderstanding mate.


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

nabba britain finals great day apart from a few bad decisions biggest mistake was in class 1 and over 40 class


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

lightweight09 said:


> nabba britain finals great day apart from a few bad decisions biggest mistake was in class 1 and over 40 class


Done and dusted lightweight!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

congrats to everyone at the the British, special congrats to Paul scarbs, Paul power, Karl kingdom and Francesca Steele all from Plymouth and representing core fitness, proud of you all!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i have to agree with massive on this not every ukbff class is better but the top 2-3 weight classes are better in ukbff.... why would a guy that was good enough to turn pro comp with a fed that cant give him a card? so at the top end ukbff is better imo

do you think the over all winner of nabba brits would beat ukbff over all winner last year? big old zack!? i think no

now before some one sais what comp have you done?.... non but as a spectator i have the right to a view on the guys who do get up on that stage.... if i was trying to comp then have a view on me but for now as im not trying to compaire my self in any fed that is a silly and pointless comment (imo only)

it would be good if some of the top end nabba boys comped in ukbff to see were they come? i think would place high but not win top 2-3 classes at brits finals etc


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yes i know weight class is ukbff and hight classes are in nabba

well loads of respect to all compers ukbff and nabba


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be fair it is apples and oranges because of the weight and height classes.....but to say the physiques in the UKBFF are much better than NABBA is wrong ok we are all entitled to an opinion but i do think before anyone slates any physique onstage by saying they are not good enough for another fed then that person should actually try and get onstage......


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> to be fair it is apples and oranges because of the weight and height classes.....but to say the physiques in the UKBFF are much better than NABBA is wrong ok we are all entitled to an opinion but i do think before anyone slates any physique onstage by saying they are not good enough for another fed then that person should actually try and get onstage......


well if i said that then that is my opinion? its like saying gerard is shyt this season and you say well go and try out for liver pool and see if you get a game? lol

i said respect to both but at the top end of ukbff they make pro status if it was poss for a nabba comper to tern pro then they would be in ukbff? not the lighter guyes as i think it is a bit mixed as there are lots of ppl comp in nabba that would do awsome in ukbff but the bigger boys the ukbff has it imo and that is what imo brings the crowed? i go for the freeeeeeeks! i guess it depends what you like to see at a show? when i do comp i will prob do a ukbff but this dnt mean i am too good for nabba lol i will prob do both through out my life for experiance any way


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

and not saying not good enough just the winners of sertain classes in nabba wouldnt do as well if the did the class they would be in, in the ukbff im sure ther are people who could? but for the moste part?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well you cannot do both NABBA and UKBFF if you want to continue with UKBFF as they do not allow you to compete with any other federation and that is a major reason many do not compete with a federation like the UKBFF that dictates rules whilst using a pro card as a carrot.....

well apart from last year the previous 3 pro cards went to shorter lighter guys not freaks like Zack so guess the crowds where down those years??.....

have you ever thought that some in NABBA don't want a Pro card?? and that is one of the reasons they stick with NABBA as they want to compete when they want and with what ever fed they want??

opinions are great and as i mentioned earlier everyone is entitled to one but don't put a federation down just because they don't give pro cards......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> and not saying not good enough just the winners of sertain classes in nabba wouldnt do as well if the did the class they would be in, in the ukbff im sure ther are people who could? but for the moste part?


this could be said for both Feds as the judging criteria is different due to the classes they would be in.......for example a lightweight or middle weight might be in class 3 in NABBA or even class 4 and be out muscled their are always exceptions......


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

when did i put them down? if i did im sorry it wasnt meant to sound like that.

i said i like the freaks and in general moste do alsow as its bbing? the shorter guyes well deserved it and the point was the top biger boys would win imo james flex and lwellin are big boys they are just short?

and its the judges who decide not the crowed so the croweds being down or up wouldnt matter? lol

ok if you dont want a card then fair play but if you are at the level that you could it would be silly not to as it opens dores and sponceres are better as a pro if you could im sure you take a wage for the life you live now any way? (i know only top few in the world make a living off of it)

i know you cant do both i thought it was in one year?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> this could be said for both Feds as the judging criteria is different due to the classes they would be in.......for example a lightweight or middle weight might be in class 3 in NABBA or even class 4 and *be out muscled their are always exceptions*......


agreed as i wasnt saying it was 100% better just the top end is better quality as it is closer to a pro level?

i may be wrong but this is atm jmo if some one could change my minde im open to what you have to say but for now this will remain mo


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> and not saying not good enough just the winners of sertain classes in nabba wouldnt do as well if the did the class they would be in, in the ukbff im sure ther are people who could? but for the moste part?


Has Daniel Toth done UKBFF OR IBFF? because he,s world nabba and wabba champ.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

The dragon said:


> *Has Daniel Toth done UKBFF OR IBFF*? because he,s world nabba and wabba champ.


 i dont know are you asking or would you like to enlighten me?

so he is best for that year? would he beat any of the guyes who turned pro last few yrs? looks awsome! dnt get me wrong that guy prob could turn pro if he went for it


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> i dont know are you asking or would you like to enlighten me?
> 
> so he is best for that year? would he beat any of the guyes who turned pro last few yrs? looks awsome! dnt get me wrong that guy prob could turn pro if he went for it


Dont think he has mate.

But compare the pics, roughly same pose after winning. and Zack turned pro ( even tho I think Shaun Tavernier did him that day)


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

And dont forget that NABBA do have a Pro Class!

by the way I dont do nabba I'm UKBFF!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well nabba got the trophys nailed! lol

zack bigger by miles but other guy is lean as a bean!


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

so two same poses on different stages proves he could beat Zack lol... you should be a judge.


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

So the point that you just highlighted my friend is.

some judges look at size some symmetry some proportion and some conditioning.

some take all into account. and theres a few judges at the table, scores collated and winner announced.

who are we to say that one champ is worse because of Federation.


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

MuscleButt said:


> so two same poses on different stages proves he could beat Zack lol... you should be a judge.


wasnt saying that!

I was pointing out that 2 champs from to feds can both be awesome. its the physiques not the feds!!

I did say tho that in MY OPINION SHAUN BEAT ZACK ON THE SAME STAGE!

but I aint a judge and thats a spectators view.


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

NABBA also give you a good opportunity to compete in internationals such as the Worlds and Universe.

Not everyone wants or can be a pro, so with that if you compete with NABBA you can at least do some form of international. Top 6 at the brits qualify for the Uni and overall qualifiy for the Worlds.

I know what I would rather do.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Martin Jones said:


> NABBA also give you a good opportunity to compete in internationals such as the Worlds and Universe.
> 
> *Not everyone* wants *or can be a pro,* so with that if you compete with NABBA you can at least do some form of international. Top 6 at the brits qualify for the Uni and overall qualifiy for the Worlds.
> 
> I know what I would rather do.


no but the ppl who can are better then them that cant end of and them that can are in ukbff lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

The dragon said:


> So the point that you just highlighted my friend is.
> 
> some judges look at size some symmetry some proportion and some conditioning.
> 
> ...


when did i say that? zack is better imo end of if zack comped in nabba he would still be the nuts! if james L was in nabba instead of a pro he would be the nuts!

were do you go once youv won the lot and are the out and out best in nabba year after year?


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> no but the ppl who can are better then them that cant end of and them that can are in ukbff lol


Not particularly true.

2 guys I who know are Pro standard but havent got pro status yet and not thru the lack of trying.

Alvin Small and Darren Ball!


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> when did i say that? zack is better imo end of if zack comped in nabba he would still be the nuts! if james L was in nabba instead of a pro he would be the nuts!
> 
> were do you go once youv won the lot and are the out and out best in nabba year after year?


your reply stated that Zack Was bigger tho daniel was "lean as a bean".

which showed that if you were a judge you would favor mass, where as some would favor condition. hence a difference of opinion, exactly why there isnt just one judge at a table!


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

wow I even remember the debates ( which I love ) after the results were given in 2008.

all the Mass crew had Zack as the winner, and the condition crew had Daz the winner. but the total combination crew picked alvin!

Heavyweight over-90kg

1 Alvin Small

2 Daz Ball

3 Stuart Core

4 Zack Khan

5 Haroldas Dambrauskas

6 Dean McTernan


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Paul scarb makes exellents points. some of the crap being written on here by weekend gym warriors is hilarious. a ukbff pro card is worth sh*t in my opinion...99% of british athletes who take a pro card are finished ...look at the great physiques that have gone on to do very little at pro standard... mike sheridan, john hodgson,paul george, lynsey beattie, etc etc, all amazing athletes, but unfortunalty do nothing when moving into the pro ranks...shortly to be followed by other brits who gained pro status thru placings given in the amatuer arnold classic... a pro card for most guys and girls is a poisoned chalice, yet the ukbff still think that they hold the holy grail for upcoming bodybuilders...ukbff need to get a grip...they hold athletes to ransom, dictate what shows they can and cannot do, ban people from comps, all this without ever signing a contract with them...fkin jokers in my opinion..

let me emphasise that any athletes ive named i think are amazing, but the pro card facts and statistics speak for themselve...i just hope my good mate james llew can really make something in the pro ranks, cos this guy deserves every inch of success...

steve


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

can somebody clarify something for me (not speculate)- for the last few years the rule with ukbff has been that if you qualify for UKBFF finals then compete in another feds show, you are disqualified from competing in that years finals.

now ive seen it myself from scott and andy on facebook - they are saying if you do a NABBA show AT ALL that year you cant rock up at a UKBFF show and compete. (even if you do the nabba first and havent qualified for anything yet)

Have the rules been officially changed?

btw nice post steve- a pro card ISNT all its cracked up to be......IMO you should do the federation you feel suits your physique best according to the judging criteria , none better or worse than the other, end of!!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

GBLiz said:


> can somebody clarify something for me (not speculate)- for the last few years the rule with ukbff has been that if you qualify for UKBFF finals then compete in another feds show, you are disqualified from competing in that years finals.
> 
> now ive seen it myself from scott and andy on facebook - they are saying if you do a NABBA show AT ALL that year you cant rock up at a UKBFF show and compete. (even if you do the nabba first and havent qualified for anything yet)
> 
> ...


If you are a member of the UKBFF and do any other fed or guest spot other than the UKBFF in between shows whilst being a member of the UKBFF WHETHER OR NOT you have qualified for the UKBFF finals, you can be subject to a ban or a fine, I clarified this point myself.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

thanks Lin. So what if you dont join the UKBFF until say, the day of the qualifier which takes place AFTER you do nabba, but in the same calendar year?

Not that it matters to me as im not competing anyway  but people always ask for clarification.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Hiya liz, you are another example of a class athlete who gained pro status only to be dissapointed with the actual realisation of what that pro status actualy meant...liz, you know my thoughts, i always hold u with very high regards...as a competitor, and more so as a person...

i heard a few days ago that ukbff are issuing an automatic 2 year ban for any athlete who competes for a different fed....

dear oh dear.... :confused1:

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Steve is correct in both his posts the UKBFF use this "Pro Card" as a carrot to keep guys and girls competing with them yet they don't give one out to the girls who have to then go on to the Worlds to gain there's.....

The funny thing is that the UKBFF are quoting the constitution rules of the IFBB in the way of the competing/guest posing for another fed and applying a ban and fine yet they CHOOSE to not mention the other sections of the constitution that clearly states performance enhancing drugs are forbidden and that all judges should encourage drug free bodybuilding it would seem they pick and choose from the constitution as it pleases them.....

i have asked this many times and really would like an answer how is stopping a bodybuilder from competing with another federation good for the sport or the individual?

on saying this i do agree that if the UKBFF have taken an athlete abroad to compete then that individual should be loyal to the federation as money has been spent....


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

hey steve , thanks ((((hug))))) i was just happy to be able to say i was a pro for a while...lol...


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

excellent point made by steve

i have often found that some of the people that slag of NABBA have at some point competed with them and not won ..... then all of a sudden they blame the fed

as pscarb said NABBA suits some athletes beacause of the height cats thats why i choose to compete with them ... it seems sour grapes for some of these guys who suddenly blame the fed for not placing

maybe its the judging criteria (weight v class) nothing to do with the fed organsiation at all


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

GBLiz said:


> thanks Lin. So what if you dont join the UKBFF until say, the day of the qualifier which takes place AFTER you do nabba, but in the same calendar year?
> 
> Not that it matters to me as im not competing anyway  but people always ask for clarification.


Yes that would be fine.

I mailed a UKBFF judge for clarification. It'll be my 1st time competing & I don't want to get a ban before I've decided which federation suits me best.

So I'm looking at doing NABBA trained figure in September & October, then in November join the UKBFF & do the Stars physique class, that way I'm not going to get a ban because I wont have been a member of the UKBFF whilst competing with NABBA. I think I already know with whom I want to compete with BUT I want to see for myself


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

stevie flynn said:


> Paul scarb makes exellents points. some of the crap being written on here by weekend gym warriors is hilarious. a ukbff pro card is worth sh*t in my opinion...99% of british athletes who take a pro card are finished ...look at the great physiques that have gone on to do very little at pro standard... mike sheridan, john hodgson,paul george, lynsey beattie, etc etc, all amazing athletes, but unfortunalty do nothing when moving into the pro ranks...shortly to be followed by other brits who gained pro status thru placings given in the amatuer arnold classic... a pro card for most guys and girls is a poisoned chalice, yet the ukbff still think that they hold the holy grail for upcoming bodybuilders...ukbff need to get a grip...they hold athletes to ransom, dictate what shows they can and cannot do, ban people from comps, all this without ever signing a contract with them...fkin jokers in my opinion..
> 
> let me emphasise that any athletes ive named i think are amazing, but the pro card facts and statistics speak for themselve...i just hope my good mate james llew can really make something in the pro ranks, cos this guy deserves every inch of success...
> 
> steve


 well said bro.... :thumbup1:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

The dragon said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> My point was that due to your initial post ( which a paragraph is pasted below ) alot of armchair judges came on to give their opinions, based on 1 pic.
> 
> ...


no problem rob, just didnt want people to think i had intentionally started a thread to flame you cos im not like that at all mate.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

stevie flynn said:


> Paul scarb makes exellents points. some of the crap being written on here by weekend gym warriors is hilarious. a ukbff pro card is worth sh*t in my opinion...99% of british athletes who take a pro card are finished ...look at the great physiques that have gone on to do very little at pro standard... mike sheridan, john hodgson,paul george, lynsey beattie, etc etc, all amazing athletes, but unfortunalty do nothing when moving into the pro ranks...shortly to be followed by other brits who gained pro status thru placings given in the amatuer arnold classic... a pro card for most guys and girls is a poisoned chalice, yet the ukbff still think that they hold the holy grail for upcoming bodybuilders...ukbff need to get a grip...they hold athletes to ransom, dictate what shows they can and cannot do, ban people from comps, all this without ever signing a contract with them...fkin jokers in my opinion..
> 
> let me emphasise that any athletes ive named i think are amazing, but the pro card facts and statistics speak for themselve...i just hope my good mate james llew can really make something in the pro ranks, cos this guy deserves every inch of success...
> 
> steve


Agreed!!!

Most peeps talking crap havent even dieted let alone got there @rses up on stage.

I find all this talk hillarious. Without talk like this the forums would be scaled down somewhat... and boring! :laugh:

Keep talking crap guys! :2guns: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

stevie flynn said:


> Paul scarb makes exellents points. *some of the crap being written on here by weekend gym warriors is hilarious. a ukbff pro card is worth sh*t in my opinion*...99% of british athletes who take a pro card are finished ...look at the great physiques that have gone on to do very little at pro standard... mike sheridan, john hodgson,paul george, lynsey beattie, etc etc, all amazing athletes, but unfortunalty do nothing when moving into the pro ranks...shortly to be followed by other brits who gained pro status thru placings given in the amatuer arnold classic... a pro card for most guys and girls is a poisoned chalice, yet the ukbff still think that they hold the holy grail for upcoming bodybuilders...ukbff need to get a grip...they hold athletes to ransom, dictate what shows they can and cannot do, ban people from comps, all this without ever signing a contract with them...fkin jokers in my opinion..
> 
> let me emphasise that any athletes ive named i think are amazing, but the pro card facts and statistics speak for themselve...i just hope my good mate james llew can really make something in the pro ranks, cos this guy deserves every inch of success...
> 
> steve


weekend? lol ok mate lol

and i take it you have a pro card to comment on it, as i cant comment on comps and feds as i am yet to comp?

and finished after turn pro? so better stay as an amature and keep winning what? and why stay ther? its the next step if you cant cut it then you cant but its whats next?



lockstock said:


> Agreed!!!
> 
> Most peeps talking crap havent even dieted let alone got there @rses up on stage.
> 
> ...


it may be crap lol i dont give a poo mate why have i got to comp to have an opinion? some do not want to comp at all but still go and pay for a ticket they are intitled to one also.

i do aim to comp, havent as yet but i still cant see what that has to do with this convo? it is about ppl who do comp and ppl comparing them and the feds?

i cant see what ppl are getting pi22ed off with its an opinion lol :thumb:


----------



## nearlyasenior (May 23, 2010)

paul.....bodybuilding is very subjective. peoples opinions arnt always wrong because we dont agree. its not just people sat in the audience that slag competitors off....its often fellow competitors. i myself did the novice at batley.....im hoping i came 7th as i havnt been informed where i finished but kept getting called out with the 3rd,4th,5th,and 6th. i bet there were people saying i didnt diet properly but believe me from march 13 to show day i shed 3st 4lbs. i accept i wasnt razor sharp but felt i held my own in certain poses....i enjoyed the show and got the itch to continue dieting. we stand up there to be judged and scrutinsed....all part of the game


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

big jim, im glad you commented on my post cos your type of guy im talking about...go and diet, put some trunks on, get tanned up, and walk onstage pal....then your opinion about guys WHO DO compete may be worth listening to..

oh and dont want or need a pro card to comment on here.., ive been competing for nearly 10years now, and have 3 uk titles, and 2 n.east overall titles to my name...and i get mightily hacked off by so-called bodybuilders who slate competitors without ever once setting foot onstage themself...

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nearlyasenior said:


> paul.....bodybuilding is very subjective. peoples opinions arnt always wrong because we dont agree. its not just people sat in the audience that slag competitors off....its often fellow competitors. i myself did the novice at batley.....im hoping i came 7th as i havnt been informed where i finished but kept getting called out with the 3rd,4th,5th,and 6th. i bet there were people saying i didnt diet properly but believe me from march 13 to show day i shed 3st 4lbs. i accept i wasnt razor sharp but felt i held my own in certain poses....i enjoyed the show and got the itch to continue dieting. we stand up there to be judged and scrutinsed....all part of the game


is this to me? as i don't understand if it is?

Big Jim you have slated NABBA competitors by saying that at the British level they are not as good as the guys in the UKBFF i for one take offence at that especially coming from someone who has yet to compete themselves opinion or not......

Steve is correct very few do sh1t with a card when they get them yes they may compete but it certainly is not all rosy and it is certainly not a way to pay the bills......i know several Pros personally and only one of them Zack can make a living by just being a Pro and that is mainly because of the hype Zack created to get seen in the states but i know English Pros who have moved to the states and yet still fail to get noticed on the Pro scene.......

it is foolish to think you can instantly make a living from receiving a pro card some of the best physiques who have got cards have done nothing with them this is fact not opinion.......

we are lucky to have guys like Zack, James L and Flex who have been able to get there cards and do something with them on stage......how many female Pros from these shores have done anything with their Cards?? Wendy Mcready currently is competitive and from years past Karen Marillier and Kimberly Anne Jones but other than that??

i am not saying that competing in the UKBFF is a waste as i do think it is a great federation when you look at the physiques onstage but overall i do not see much that separates the two feds, you will always have exceptions like Zack.......


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Firstly I'd like to thank Pscarb and Stevie Flynn for adding some excellent comments to this debate. Indeed top level bodybuilding as portrayed by the media does take place in the IFBB at pro level, and indeed the route to IFbb pro staus is throught The UKBFF championships but......come on guys smell the coffee......how many of you really think you can cut it as an IFBB pro? And even if you do, there are several other athletes that have earned thier pro cards with different federations and moved into the IFBB pro ranks; Silvio Samuel, Mike Kefalanios and Serdar Aktolga have all come from WABBA; Gary lister won several NABBA pro universe titles before winning a pro card with the then EFBB and handing it straight back so he could go back to winning £30-£40,000 a year or whatever he picks up from Pro Ams (whatever it is its more than any British IFBB Pro makes!) What you have to ask yourself is what you want from bodybuilding, NABBA in my opinion have always provided enjoyable considerate contests, provisions are made so that you may use your tan of choice, and the officials are all very courteous and considerate, not always the case with the UKBFF there are one or two very aroggant judges, who have been known to be rude (and I mean to me personally) with up until now tanning restrictions to all but a chosen few, very frustrating to see a competitor told he cannot compete witha certain tan only to see some big name having it applied in plain view backstage!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

stevie flynn said:


> big jim, im glad you commented on my post cos your type of guy im talking about...go and diet, put some trunks on, get tanned up, and walk onstage pal....then your opinion about guys WHO DO compete may be worth listening to..
> 
> oh and dont want or need a pro card to comment on here.., ive been competing for nearly 10years now, and have 3 uk titles, and 2 n.east overall titles to my name...and i get mightily hacked off by so-called bodybuilders who slate competitors without ever once setting foot onstage themself...
> 
> steve


never slated any one just stateing my opinion on the feds and saying imo one has a better quality then the other.

it is like some one saying the spanish footy leag is better then the uk prem same things but in one persons opinion will favour one over the other? dos this guy have to play footy to watch and comment?

if you got on stage and the only ppl in the crowed were comp bbers it would be pretty quiet buddy and do they not get a say? do all the judges need to have comped to have an opinion?

about me comping im 22 yrs old im sure that by the time i am your age i will too have comped for a long time so give me a chance to get round to it mate! my life has not allowed it yet weather it be i look shyt have a lack of funds or am just to bussy with work etc. and by the comments you make about my opinion on the subject yes you do need a pro card to comment on it as i have to comp to coment on that


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> is this to me? as i don't understand if it is?
> 
> *Big Jim you have slated NABBA competitors by saying that at the British level they are not as good as the guys in the UKBFF i for one take offence at that especially coming from someone who has yet to compete themselves opinion or not......*
> 
> ...


well sorry if i upset any one maybe in txt it comes across diff to what i mean....

but i didnt think that was slating? again i will compair it to footy

its like me saying the brazian squad at a world class level are better then the england squad who am i slating with that comment?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok to clear this up i have allready said i have lots of respect for any one who gets on stage fuk the fed it is for it takes a lot of balls and time and dedication to prep the way some do. hats off to the lot of you!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

colloseum said:


> Firstly I'd like to thank Pscarb and Stevie Flynn for adding some excellent comments to this debate. Indeed top level bodybuilding as portrayed by the media does take place in the IFBB at pro level, and indeed the route to IFbb pro staus is throught The UKBFF championships but......come on guys smell the coffee......how many of you really think you can cut it as an IFBB pro? And even if you do, there are several other athletes that have earned thier pro cards with different federations and moved into the IFBB pro ranks; Silvio Samuel, Mike Kefalanios and Serdar Aktolga have all come from WABBA; Gary lister won several NABBA pro universe titles before winning a pro card with the then EFBB and handing it straight back so he could go back to winning £30-£40,000 a year or whatever he picks up from Pro Ams (whatever it is its more than any British IFBB Pro makes!) What you have to ask yourself is what you want from bodybuilding, NABBA in my opinion have always provided enjoyable considerate contests, provisions are made so that you may use your tan of choice, and the officials are all very courteous and considerate, not always the case with the UKBFF there are one or two very aroggant judges, who have been known to be rude (and I mean to me personally) with up until now *tanning restrictions to all but a chosen few, very frustrating to see a competitor told he cannot compete witha certain tan only to see some big name having it applied in plain view backstage!*


Is this true!? :confused1: Incredible if it is!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

unfortunatly Chris it is and happens


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

interesting read.. all started from my mate micks oppinion on one decision.. everybody has there opinion, every judge has their opinion and every competitor has theirs.. i have doubted decisions at times but we dont no what the judges are looking for.. Most shows I have attended the decions have been preety much spot. Looking back over the years at so many decisions which people have disputed wheeler/ coleman, coleman/ cutler etc every1 has their opinion because every body sees people differently.. I do compete and will be heading back to the stage soon but to me if I dont win.. no bitchin just go back to the drawing board listen to comments and work harder to achieve a physique I am proud of.. all the competitors at the north west/ britain and last yrs universe stood up there proud after a gruelling diet and deserve ultimate repsect for succeeding, in my opinion, the hardest hobby in the world.. I love bodybuilding, I live and breathe it and so do most on this forum competitive or spectators.. I would love to be a pro but being a realist is that gonna happen?? prob not lol ....as long I am up on stage gettin that buzz ,that all competitors no what am talking about, am happy and so are all the other competitors who are not bothered about 'Pro Status' the reason why we do it is because we love the sport .. keep pushing British BB forward !! also Shaun JT, DAz BAll, Jason Corrick, Pat warner, Alvin small and especially james llwelyn were outstanding representatives for the uk at the body expo great guys and gave every1 time to talk and ask questions... thumbs up for uk bodybuilding its defo going in the right direction =]


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

big_jim_87 said:


> weekend? lol ok mate lol
> 
> and i take it you have a pro card to comment on it, as i cant comment on comps and feds as i am yet to comp?
> 
> ...


Everyone has and can have an opinion, it would be boring otherwise. Those that compete understand it more, thats all i meant.

Im not p1ssed, ive already said that when things go a little OTT i find it hilarious as debates can go on forever and it makes for a good read and i chuckle when i read it.

Ive just got over dieting so im still not with it mentally so maybe i came across wrong to you? Never mind 

Carry on lads....... :beer:


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> unfortunatly Chris it is and happens


SHOCKING:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lockstock said:


> Everyone has and can have an opinion, it would be boring otherwise. Those that compete understand it more, thats all i meant.
> 
> Im not p1ssed, ive already said that when things go a little OTT i find it hilarious as debates can go on forever and it makes for a good read and i chuckle when i read it.
> 
> ...


 lol i think 1/2 of that was a reply to some one else lol i know you wernt p1ssed mate lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wow wise words so then you can answer the question i asked a few pages back where did you place in the UKBFF compared to when you competed in NABBA??

As for competing in the UKBFF and where i would place to be fair i don't know and don't care as i have no intention of competing with a federation that dictates rules to the very people that make the federation......

there are alot of things i accept but that the UKBFF is better than NABBA is not one of them.....


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

one common thing that rears its head over and over on here is seasoned guys doing shows busting a gut, placing in what ever fed.

to have to read off the cuff coments from guys who have never got on stage hits a nerve every time.

these guys mainly go to watch shows ,and i expect will compete one day but look at the pros and the potential pros and disregard the rest ,the bubble will burst when they diet if they ever do .

until then they will see the elete end guys and continue to lick there ****s on here they no who they are.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol will some one just do both? lol settle it for us!? lolol

maybe me? who knowes lol


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)

This one fed is better than that fed could go on for ever and both sides will never agree or compromise, so seems a little bit pointless continuing the thread that will shortly get out of hand and someones says something out of order...one of those stand off situations fellas where you are all going to have to agree to disagree and move on?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea before some one gets a ban lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tbh i dnt realy give a poo any more lol when i comp i will do what ever sutes me at the time nabba or ukbff what ever is closest to my house and the time of year etc im not assed maybe ill do a nabba 1st as i can then go to ukbff and see what i like as if i do it the other way around ill be stuck lol


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

At the end ov the day guys you have to do wat suits you and where you feel most comfortable to enjoy the sport, anyone can be beaten on any given day, but i have to say that maybe the age of the judges needs to be looked at in NABBA, think new blood is seriously needed.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> You`ll win the NABBA overall in a few years buddy.


why you being such a tw^t mate,seen plenty of both ...standard

goes up and down in both,thats the way it goes.

Everyone trains as hard,diets as hard...its all the same imo.

And how many from ukbff have gone on to do big things in the

states in the last 10-15 years...not many!99% are deluded

mate oh the big sponser....photos in a fvkin mag...so what.

Means fvk all in the end,unless you make it too the top,

like khan who turned up in p.talbot i think to get his

pro card lol,he's good but way behind the rest at the mo.

only other two i can think of is flex and grant,and i

would say grant was superior imo and he was nabba!

swings and roundabouts.Anyways who the fvk are you:laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Loads of people have done both, usually they win their class in NABBA or take the overall then do the UKBFF and dont get anywhere so go back to NABBA again.
> 
> Or they start off in the UKBFF, do sh1t and think `fcuk this I aint good enough` so i`ll go into NABBA and win my class lol
> 
> NABBA may be a better fed for athletes in terms of the way they treat people, *but the **STANDARD* *in the UKBFF is higher.*


so i take it you have never competed hence why you choose to avoid answering my question??



big_jim_87 said:


> yea before some one gets a ban lol


no one will get banned for having an opinion and yes everyone is entitled to have one but in my opinion i don't see how someone who has never competed with any fed can say one fed is better than the other....yes there are some great physiques in the UKBFF all you have to do is look at Alvin small the daz balls, cecil crossdale, dean leisiek(sp) haraldas to see them but i don't see that high standard across the board in all classes all you have to do is look at the classes like the novice and over 40's in the recent NABBA Britain and see how tough it is last years O40's winner in the UKBFF Steve Avery came 4th on Saturday seems it is not all one way.....you guys are focusing on one or two high class physiques not the entire show if you did you will see that there is little to separate the federations.....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I would ask that people read my post mechanically, put aside any personal emotion, just leave it here >< and read my post as the black and white post it is meant to be.

I don't agree with the wording of Massiv/Jim as it does seem like a slap in the face... but when I think about it, I can't say they are wrong?

As long as the UKBFF have the pro card and route onto higher things, thats where people with potential and aspirations to go there, will go. What would be the point if you were potentially a good pro, doing NABBA? You'll just get grief from the UKBFF when you decide to take up your path, and NABBA can't offer to take you where you are capable of going anyway.

So, the elite, the cream, the freaks - are all going to generally gravitate to UKBFF, its only cold caculated common sense?

And that is coming from me, who is def better suited to NABBA and the height classes - I have no problem, feel no slight, admitting this - I can do well and look good in NABBA, but if I were to take up a UKBFF invit for my weight class, I would just look stupid, in amongst those guys.

So simple cold fact - not trying to offend anyone - is I kinda agree, the top level standard in UKBFF is always going to be better - at the finals, the culmination of the best that fed has, in that year.

At the qualifiers its maybe a little more even, I can just about hold my own at mine, just depends who turns up on the day, but then, that is always the case.

Not trying to pi$$ anyone off, I do think Jim/Massive could have been a wee bit more diplomatic in their wording tho.

But at the end of the day, anyone who has competed knows - whether you are prepping to potentially get your card at the UKBFF Brits - or prepping for your first timer class at your NABBA qualifier... done right, both guys hurt the same, feel all the same pain... need to stop this in fighting, we are too small a minority group to be bickering and cutting the cake up into thinner and thinner slices.

All just IMO 

PS I got 2nd in my class at NABBA qualifier, but didn't place top 3 (think may have been 5th ish?) in UKBFF qualifier... take what you will from that, I take no offence either way.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

any pics of the brits??

preferably juniors!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

FFS :lol: :lol:

*you lift

*you diet

*you train

*you wear skimpy pants & prance about on a stage to be told if your good enough

*you cover yourself in a ridiculous colour to accentuate the muscles under a bright light

*people pay to watch you do this

*it's your hobby

*WE ARE ALL BROTHERS & SISTER'S OF IRON REGARDLESS OF THE FCKING FEDERATION * :cool2:

*
*

Chose which ever Fed suits your body, watch which ever fed you like best, everyone still has their opinion regardless, everyone still trains balls ter wall, just do it :thumbup1:

GOOD LUCK to Rosanna Harte at the Worlds in Malta, awesome routine (well we were talking about the Brits)


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Linny said:


> FFS :lol: :lol:
> 
> *you lift
> 
> ...


By far the best the most sensible post on here :thumb:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

rs007 said:


> I would ask that people read my post mechanically, put aside any personal emotion, just leave it here >< and read my post as the black and white post it is meant to be.
> 
> I don't agree with the wording of Massiv/Jim as it does seem like a slap in the face... but when I think about it, I can't say they are wrong?
> 
> ...


i think your bang on there really, anyone who cant see this is happy in there own nabba world....but hey if thats where there happy then good to them 

surely you only have to compare the overall winners of recent of both ending shows

the guys who won the nabba were great but would they have won the ukbff.....im not sure

thats my 2 pence

p.s nope iv'e never competed :lol:

p.p.s id like to though if i stay in 1 peice long enough


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

this may sound crazy but why dont folk just compete for themselves to be the best they can be regardless of height or weight ect, to be the best they can be and better than last time but not as good as they will be next time? a nice trophy / a good placing is nice but to know that is the best u could look due to the effort u have put in is worth a whole lot more, well thats just wot i think anyway :rockon:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rs007 said:


> I would ask that people read my post mechanically, put aside any personal emotion, just leave it here >< and read my post as the black and white post it is meant to be.
> 
> I don't agree with the wording of Massiv/Jim as it does seem like a slap in the face... but when I think about it, I can't say they are wrong?
> 
> ...


good post RS and i agree to most of it but i take offence from keyboard warriors telling me the federation i compete in are not as good as another when they themselves may not be good enough to stand onstage at a finals in any federation.........yes you are allowed an opinion but putting it across like some have in this thread makes themselves look like faceless fools

i still stand by my point that if you look across the classes i really do not see that much difference as usual the few are focusing on a few classes mainly the heavies and super heavies but when you look at the lightweight and middleweights classes, the masters, female classes the gap swings both ways


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

definitely the women have completely different class criteria so no way of comparing.

speaking of which...can anyone who was there do a summary report of the womens classes? gutted to have missed this years finals


----------



## Secutor (Jun 2, 2010)

I too read this thread to get people's views and opinions on the actual NABBA Britain Finals, not to read about who thinks which federation is best. You pay's your money....... What did everyone think of the judging, are they now looking for mass or condition, what happened to symmetry, how was the show run, you get the picture. It would be nice to read about the show, the event etc. and not someone's opinion about whick fed. you should be in.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the show was run as always very well the backstage staff at the NABBA shows do a really great job even putting on a tanning service for those competing....

the judging for the majority of classes was good there was a few odd call but that's bodybuilding......i will say that the venue is by far the best i have been to much better than the venue where the UKBFF final is held.....

Origin i do think you can compare the toned figure to the bodyfitness i feel they are pretty close with both feds.....as for a run down the toned class in my view was one of the highest standard classes i have seen of late some great physiques not making the top 6 the standard was that high.....

both the trained figure classes where excellent again the standard through each class was high.....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I have competed with both NABBA and UKBFF and both federations offer excellent opportunities for bodybuilders both here and abroad.

Although I competed with the UKBFF in my latter years as an amateur, I didn't compete with them to gain a pro card, funnily enough gaining a pro card was never my intention.

If it hadn't have been for the 202 class there would have been no way I would have taken it and I would have probably swapped to NABBA and tried to win the Class 4's and compete at the Universe.

I agree that a pro card is the nail in the coffin for most (and possibly myself) but there is nothing more exciting than standing on a pro stage for the first time. I wouldn't have swapped what I felt 4 weeks ago for anything.

My goal now is to be the best I can be. I have never hidden the fact that I know my place in the IFBB and know there are many far superior athletes in the 202 class but for me my dream now is to stand on the Olympia stage, once that has been achieved then thats me done.

We are lucky that we have the choice who we compete with. There are arguements on both sides as to which federation is more competitive. All I know is that the overall winner Dave Guest, was absolutely incredible and worth the ticket price alone on saturday, however I will be honest, apart from a couple of the over 40's and over 50's noone really stood out for me. I thought the standard this year was lower than the last 2 in all honesty.

Keep up the debate guys, all good reading.

J


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

dutch scott...yes mate, if u were to compete, i would take your criticisms a little more serious than i did ''big jims''...even if u said i was ****...im a big boy and i can take it, and im happy to take it from guys who know wot the score is competing wise...

but i wont keep my trap shut when certain people slate competitors without ever once stepping onstage themselve...

as for federations..both ukbff and nabba have plus and minuses...

oh, and massive monster. thanks for your comment, your name probably has more to do with your desire that actual reality i would guess..

james l.....i really do hope you go far in the pro world mate..your a perfect ambassador for this sport..

steve


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

mate, i aint sticking up for nabba..im sticking up for competitors in general....

however when alls said and done its only bodybuilding ffs...so i cant be ****d debating to be honest...just watched the news and some crazy foooker has shot-up a load of people in cumbria...puts all this bowlox into perspective..

steve


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Linny said:


> *WE ARE ALL BROTHERS & SISTER'S OF IRON REGARDLESS OF THE FCKING FEDERATION * :cool2:
> 
> *
> *


No, some are so far up their own **** its unreal (thats not aimed at you btw!)


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Dan said:


> No, some are so far up their own **** its unreal (thats not aimed at you btw!)


But they'd be so far up their own sphincters if they weren't BB's lol some people are just prize pr1cks, and nothing short of electrocution would solve this  :laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> so i take it you have never competed hence why you choose to avoid answering my question??
> 
> no one will get banned for having an opinion and yes everyone is entitled to have one but in my opinion *i don't see how someone who has never competed with any fed can say one fed is better than the other*....*yes there are some great physiques in the UKBFF all you have to do is look at Alvin small the daz balls*, cecil crossdale, dean leisiek(sp) haraldas to see them but i don't see that high standard across the board in all classes all you have to do is look at the classes like the novice and over 40's in the recent NABBA Britain and see how tough it is last years O40's winner in the UKBFF Steve Avery came 4th on Saturday seems it is not all one way.....you guys are focusing on one or two high class physiques not the entire show if you did you will see that there is little to separate the federations.....


and for what i like to look at as im a gay is the ukbff boys ok thats my opinion lol why is that such a big deal to you? i think you look the fuking nuts! far better then i will when im on stage but for the most part its ukbff for me....but i dont comp so i guess my opinion is bolox?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> and for what i like to look at as im a gay is the ukbff boys ok thats my opinion lol why is that such a big deal to you? i think you look the fuking nuts! far better then i will when im on stage but for the most part its ukbff for me....but i dont comp so i guess my opinion is bolox?


it is not your opinion that is b0llox mate it is the way you originally put it across to be honest maybe i am a little touchy after dieting for 5months to be told the federation i compete in is not as good as another sort of hit a sore point.....


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

In football, Rugby, Tennis and whatever , people constantly criticise the players, say one team is better than another, one league is better than another etc etc&#8230;But you never hear any of these sportsmen telling the fans that unless they can do better, keep their opinions to themselves.

I would imagine those that have passed comments on this thread are fans, the type of people who pay to go and watch these shows. I can`t believe that some competitors would attack supporters of their own sport, because they happen to have a differing opinion than their own.

If you disagree with someones opinion, if you think you are more knowledgeable than them why not just point out why you think their opinion flawed, instead of calling them names and shouting them down because they have never competed??

If you compete in any spectator sport, surely you have to accept that the spectators regardless of how knowledgeable they are, are going to want to and have every right to pass their opinions.

Unless you only want other competitors taking any interest in the shows, I think that kind of attitude is counterproductive.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

goonerton, no one has said people cant have an opinion, but when ''non''-competitors start slagging of mr universe dave titterton...then im sorry pal, that warrants a response..

or are u saying that cos i myself compete im not allowed to respond cos it looks like im attacking supporters?? bodybuilding needs opinions...but unwarranted criticism of guys like dave titterton the sport doesnt need.. most bodybuilders are happy to take advice and constructive criticism, its the only way we learn, however, people who dismiss the efforts and achievements of champions, whilst actualy never setting foot on a stage themselve is just plain wrong...

im sticking up for the guy or girl who diets there ass off, puts there life on hold, puts there family 2nd, to achieve a small goal...for others to dismiss those efforts by suggesting the federation they compete for is crap, that is out of order...

steve


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Massivemonster, I merely stated that the NABBA finals were generally of a lower standard than the previous 2 years, not that one was of a higher standard than the other.

I'm going to be completely honest (as I always am) and say the year I won the overall with the UKBFF the standard was sub par in 2008. I simply won it cos nearly everyone else turned up out of shape......And thank fcuk they did!!!LOL

The overall mens and womens winners were nothing short of incredible tho and right up there with any UKBFF overall winners, in fact I have to say it, the NABBA women, in my very humble opinion, are generally a better quality than the UKBFF women.

See I'm not a fan of womens BBing, thats not disrespecting the incredible work they put in, its just my personal preference. For me the trained and toned figure classes of NABBA are much more appealing than say the physique and bodyfitness classes of the UKBFF.

Please do not flame me girls!!!

J


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

supercell said:


> Massivemonster, I merely stated that the NABBA finals were generally of a lower standard than the previous 2 years, not that one was of a higher standard than the other.
> 
> I'm going to be completely honest (as I always am) and say the year I won the overall with the UKBFF the standard was sub par in 2008. I simply won it cos nearly everyone else turned up out of shape......And thank fcuk they did!!!LOL
> 
> ...


I would agree with this. Top class these girls, certainly know how to get in condition.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 31, 2007)

Massive Monster:

My first fed I competeted in was UKBFF. I was told that I was too conditioned and too muscular for after coming in last in bodyfitness, (even though the winner of the Bodyfitness in the british finals that year could stand next to me and make me feel small in the gym). UKBFF do not have an inbetween class without going into Physique. Therefore, Nabba has a class which suits my body.

I think it is quite insulting to the competitiors to say that the fed they compete in is insuperior to another. I don't feel insuperiour by competing with Nabba one bit!!!

I could imagine the responses if you were to say BNBF was insuperior too!!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> it is not your opinion that is b0llox mate it is the way you originally put it across to be honest maybe i am a little touchy after dieting for 5months to be told the federation i compete in is not as good as another sort of hit a sore point.....


not the fed the level of compers and all i meant was they over all brit winner ukbff would beat the over all uk nabba thats all at the top end the standerd is higher in the ukbff IMO.....not in your opinion and not fact! just what i think

just because it dose not pleas you to read my opinion should i not post it? im sure ppl agree and are pleased with my posts so should i not?

you your self have said every one can have an opinion and its what makes for a good thread (or some thing like that)


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

if you compare nabba class 1(my class ) to superheavy then agreed jim .

all the top 6 or top 10 superheavy would be in with a shout of winning class 1 and some already have ,even zak kahn did class 1 universe if you look back in the results ,before he concentrated on pro card chase.

i think its a more even playing field with the shorter guys .

i think truly we agree jim (or i agree)that the top guys chase the pro card and so they should if they have the tools to do the job,as to where they go after that who nows ,

the 202 has opened a window for the smaller guy (not meant disrespectfuly)to fight it out ,no easy task with

mr priest ect.

many find there way back to nabba pro ranks or nac ect lots of pro shows with big prize money for grabs.

its the off the cuff way it comes over that provokes reaction ,and i hate to say it that mainly comes from people that have never dietted let alone competed ,im not having a go at any indevidual just trying to see the common patern here.

now feel free to tell me how **** i am because i dont care peace to all.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> not the fed the level of compers and all i meant was they over all brit winner ukbff would beat the over all uk nabba thats all at the top end the standerd is higher in the ukbff IMO.....not in your opinion and not fact! just what i think
> 
> just because it dose not pleas you to read my opinion should i not post it? im sure ppl agree and are pleased with my posts so should i not?
> 
> you your self have said every one can have an opinion and its what makes for a good thread (or some thing like that)


where did i say you cannot post your opinion.....but then why should i not disagree with your opinion?? just like you i am entitled to my opinion am i not? my opinion is that you are wrong just as by your opinion you are right so what's the difference??....

it is also my opinion that the slating of any federation normally comes from guys who have not stepped onstage....now don't go and get your knickers in a twist i never said you cannot voice your opinion just seeing a pattern with some peoples post.....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol and like i said i aim to comp so after i do comp and still think the same what will the patern say then? im getting a little p1ssed at the fact that i want to comp and will do just not meantaly ready yet and every time i post up some one bangs on about how i dont comp so how could i know!? its not just in this thread its all over maybe banter in some cases but for the most part its compers throwing it in your face that they comp and think the know fuking every thing ther is to know about bbing and my opinion dont count for sh1t?...

and as for ppl not dieting i have stated in my journal that i have dieted to sub 6% bf just to see what it is like no comp just for fun so what did i gain out of all my 12weeks of pain and suffering?... nothing at least you get respect for getting on stage i was prob only a few weeks away from stage standared any way (massive monster can back this up) so i know i have the tools just not mentaly atm

so when i do comp ill throw my experiance in every ones face? (this bit wasnt aimed at you paul)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

adrian said:


> if you compare nabba class 1(my class ) to superheavy then agreed jim .
> 
> all the top 6 or top 10 superheavy would be in with a shout of winning class 1 and some already have ,even zak kahn did class 1 universe if you look back in the results ,before he concentrated on pro card chase.
> 
> ...


 thank you mate at least some one can see what im trying to say sorry if it come off wrong?

well i wouldnt do that as i do have a lot of respect for all who comp and you look the nuts any way!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> where did i say you cannot post your opinion.....*but then why should i not disagree with your opinion?? just like you i am entitled to my opinion am i not? my opinion is that you are wrong just as by your opinion you are right so what's the difference*??....
> 
> it is also my opinion that the slating of any federation normally comes from guys who have not stepped onstage....now don't go and get your knickers in a twist i never said you cannot voice your opinion just seeing a pattern with some peoples post.....


no diff, yes you are also entitled to an opinion and my knickers are pressed and startched! so no twists ther mate lol :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

supercell said:


> Massivemonster, I merely stated that the NABBA finals were generally of a lower standard than the previous 2 years, not that one was of a higher standard than the other.
> 
> I'm going to be completely honest (as I always am) and say the year I won the overall with the UKBFF the standard was sub par in 2008. I simply won it cos nearly everyone else turned up out of shape......And thank fcuk they did!!!LOL
> 
> ...


what the fuk do you know about bbing!? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol and like i said i aim to comp so after i do comp and still think the same what will the patern say then? im getting a little p1ssed at the fact that i want to comp and will do just not meantaly ready yet and every time i post up some one bangs on about how i dont comp so how could i know!? its not just in this thread its all over maybe banter in some cases but for the most part its compers throwing it in your face that they comp and *think the know fuking every thing ther is to know about bbing and my opinion dont count for sh1t?...*
> 
> and as for ppl not dieting i have stated in my journal that i have dieted to sub 6% bf just to see what it is like no comp just for fun so what did i gain out of all my 12weeks of pain and suffering?... nothing at least you get respect for getting on stage i was prob only a few weeks away from stage standared any way (massive monster can back this up) so i know i have the tools just not mentaly atm
> 
> so when i do comp ill throw my experiance in every ones face? (this bit wasnt aimed at you paul)


not the case Jim and certainly not what i have said as i mentioned in an earlier post it was how you put it across in your earlier posts that got my back up i do not think your opinion will change after you have competed but i do think how you put it across will.....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok fair play mate and like i have said many times in this thread sory if i put it across badly i meant no upset to any one. lots or respect for you paul and the rest of nabba and ukbff copers!


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

i no exactly where your coming from jim ,its not that you aint so much stood on stage, or any of the other lads with asperationsn to get up there that have the tools (and we can see some of you guys do by your pics)it lets you no where you are in this sport when you do ,and reality bites,such a tiny few will make impact so we are a small band of guys that should get on,drop the clicks and feds and my dads biger than yours bs.

peace .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok fair play mate and like i have said many times in this thread sory if i put it across badly i meant no upset to any one. lots or respect for you paul and the rest of nabba and ukbff copers!


thats cool buddy....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

adrian said:


> i no exactly where your coming from jim ,its not that you aint so much stood on stage, or any of the other lads with asperationsn to get up there that have the tools (and we can see some of you guys do by your pics)it lets you no where you are in this sport when you do ,and reality bites,such a tiny few will make impact so *we are a small band of guys that should get on,drop the clicks and feds and my dads biger than yours bs*.
> 
> peace .


very true mate.

stick together in a world that dosnt understand any of us lol were all crazy to do what we do some have taken it one step further and got on stage so fair play but we all have screw loose!


----------

